# Paint for blue foam?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm making some things for my layout from blue construction foam. What type of paint should I use?
Thanks; Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Latex paint works great on that stuff. Oil based paint will sometimes etch the foam.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I go to HD and buy the latex paint sample jars.

Just pick any color out from a thousand colors to choose from, they are great for doing your RR. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

They may also have returns where the customer goofed in picking the color. A buck or two will get you a few squirts of tinting color to something acceptable to you.
My favorite color is muong, if you live in or drive thru RI you know the exact shade.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

No HD near me. Maybe Lowes or Menards will do the same. Don


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Lowe's is where I got my quart of moung. Look in the paint dept by the mixing machine, if your Lowe's is like mine there will be a rack nearby with the goofs/returns. 2-3 bucks a quart last time I looked.


----------



## kimber (Aug 2, 2013)

Benjamin Moore also has those sample jars. Hobby Lobby has latex craft paint for
a dollar a bottle.

We use it on our airplanes. Foamie!

http://store.creative-wholesale.com...,ProductName&gclid=CN6FiYKz5bgCFRRk7Aod0igA9A










Any thing you use you need to seal with WB polyurethane.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been told that WalMart sells some very cheap water based paint. I like the color of bay-poop brown to go over the foam (somewhat looks like dirt) and seems to make a good base for the grass, etc. that you may add at a later date.


----------

